# Hardest chisel



## Skylynx (Dec 30, 2008)

Santa left me a little keg o' money and I'm going to buy the very best wood carving chisels with the hardest steel edge that is made for hand tools. Where could I find such tools I can order online?...not the local hardware store, I'm sure!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome, Not sure we have too many carvers here??

Might check here:

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=10


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Skylynx,
I am not a carver, but there are a few in our club. They seem to like the Pfiels, made in Sweden. I believe woodcraft is the exclusive US distributor for them. 
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=300
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Look for high carbon steel in whatever you get. Rick


----------



## rag (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a set of Vertas bench chisels that I like. Then I started working at Woodcraft and bought a set of Pfiels. The Pfiels are saved for the 'special' work.
Keep in mind the harder the steel, the longer the edge lasts, and harder to sharpen.
When Lie Neilson came out with bench chisels, some guys who came into the WC store bought them and were sorry. The metal was junk. The company (LN) agreed to take them back, apparently, knowing they were not high quality. Maybe this was from a 'first run' of the product which has since been improved. I don't know.


----------



## Skylynx (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks very much for your advice. I will check them out, as it means a lot to be able to work a few minutes without having to re-sharpen.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you asking about carving tools or chisels?


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

Skylynx,

I have been considering buying a good set bench chisels. The key seems to be the hardness being in the range of Rc 58 - 63. Rc is the Rockwell C scale and is a high quality steel to get the hardness.

I dont know about carving chisels, but Narex makes a good set of bench chisels at a resonable price. They are made of chrome moly steel. These are actually made in Czech - some may not trust, but these chisels have a good reveiw by Fine Woodworking. I have found them on Highland Hardware and Lee Valley. These are two decent sources and sell a variety of chisel and carving by differetn manufacturers. I also heard that Hartville Tool has a number of good chisels and carving tools.


----------



## Skylynx (Dec 30, 2008)

*carving*

What I'm doing is carving a 48" eagle in cedar and I need to shape the feathers. With the chisels I have, I've got to quit every few strokes to sharpen the edge. I would like to keep going awhile with the carving, before having to sharpen again. 
All of yous have a good new year, eh?:thumbsup:


----------

